# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Më ndihmoni të harroj dikë që nuk e meriton dashurinë time

## Andres

Me ndihmoni te harroj dike qe nuk e meriton dashurine time...

----------


## Mina

E vetmja alternative eshte KOHA!

----------


## Andres

E di qe eshte koha sheruaei i te gjitha gjerave, por koha eshte kaq bosh dhe e rende ne kujtesen time sa une nuk po mund ta heq nga mendja ate person, edhe pse jam perpjekur me te gjitha forcat...
Ndoshta nje dite kujtesa i kthen kujtimet ne pluhur dhe asgje nuk mund ta perceptojme ashtu sic e kemi jetuar dikur dhe gjithcka shohim eshte "dhimbje", por tani per tani koha nuk po mund te jete sheruesi im sepse e mendoj hde e shoh perdite ate person...
Kam tre vjet qe e njoh...Ai e di shume mire qe e dua dhe nuk reagon fare kerkon vetem te jemi shok dhe se une nuk mund te jem kurre dicka me teper sesa shoqja e tij.....
Gjithsesi faleminderit per mbeshtetjen.

----------


## Dito

> Kam tre vjet qe e njoh...Ai e di shume mire qe e dua dhe nuk reagon fare kerkon vetem te jemi shok dhe se une nuk mund te jem kurre dicka me teper sesa shoqja e tij.....
> Gjithsesi faleminderit per mbeshtetjen.


Andres e shoh qe je verbuar nga ideja e nje qellimi ndjesor per te arritur gjithcka dhe si kerkon ti vete, por therrisni nje moment logjiken e ftohte, bejeni kete gje duke zhveshur veten nga cdo ndienje qofte edhe nje cast te vetem, pastaj do kuptoni qe dashuria ashtu si feja nuk arrihen me force.
Ju thote nje odeon me sinqeritetin tim me te thelle; Lereni te shkoje ne udhen e tij njeriun e ndienjes suaj, eshte me mire, ndryshe do fitoni nje armik dhe urrejtja do lind midis jush. Dikur dhe une aplikova forcen kembenguljen te arrija ate c'ka donte shpirti dhe perfundimi: Tashme jemi dy njerez me mendime kontradiktore per njeri-tjetrin dhe gati me mllef karshi njeri tjetrit. Lereni te shkoje ne udhen e tij/saj kjo eshte logjika e rrjedhes.

Dito.

----------


## Andres

Deri tani kemi arritur t'a mbajme shoqerine edhe pse mund te ishim lidhur nga ana e tij. Asnjehere nuk kam dashur qe ai te beje dicka te sforcuar (te lidhej me mua pa me dashur) prandaj kam refuzuar te lidhem sepse nuk dua qe te jem pengese per jeten e tij. Nuk e di nese keni degjuar ndonjehere per dashurine e vertete, ate dashurine pa kufizime dhe pa detyrime, por une gjate gjithe kohes jam perpjekur te bej kete gje. Tani jam ne nje faze kur po i mbush mendjen vetes se ai nuk eshte fati im, sepse pavaresiaht nga deshira ime, fati im duket se te jete diku tjeter.
Faleminderit Dito...keshillat e tua ishin shume te vlefshme!

----------


## TiLoNcE

plumbi del me plumd
lidhu me nji tjeter ene kalon

----------


## sLimShady

Pajtohem me mendimin e Tilonce gjej 1 tjeter edhe lidhu edhe pse e ke te veshtire mundohu sepse do te ke sh me lehte pastaj.

----------


## ElMajico

> plumbi del me plumd
> lidhu me nji tjeter ene kalon


Kjo bota sotme nuk eshte me bota e ndjenjave dhe romanticitetit...

Jetojme ne nje bote praktike ku ndjenjat nuk kane me vlere...

Por mund te them qe kur flet per dashuri nuk mund te flasesh per plumba apo jo

Nuk mund te flas edhe per zhveshje ndjenjash sic citon Odeoni spese ndjenjat jane ato qe na bejne njerez,qe na ndajne vec nga kafshet.

Atehere e dashur Andres,derisa ti arrite ne kete pike qe nuk gjen dot paqe ne shpirtin tend,duhet te gjesh nje force ne shpirt dhe per kete nuk te ndihmojne forumistet dhe asnjeri tjeter,duhet tia dalesh vete,duke menduar se ke nje familje,qe ka menduar per ty,qe te kane rritur me vuajtje dhe sakrifice,dhe nuk eshte ky shperblimi qe mund ti japesh,nuk mund tia lejosh vetes.

----------


## Skofiar

Te kuptoj plotesisht Andres.  Ne rastin tuaj do te kisha bisedur shume lirshem me personin qe e dashuroni sepse po nuk e that ate qe e ndjeni as ai nuk mund te te kuptoje ndjenjen tuaj. Ka mundesi qe dhe ai te jete i dashuruar ne juve.

----------


## Kërçovare1

Andres, mos u merzit fare per te. Kur dikush te refuzon ne dashuri te duket sikur erdhi fundi i botes, sikur ti je e pa vlere. Por s'eshte ashtu fare. Gjithnje kije ne mendje se ti meriton ndonje me te mire, ndonje qe do te doje dhe do te respektoje. 
    Ate mos e shiko me sy te dashurise me, ai s'e meriton vuatjen tende, por tani eshte koha qe ti nxjerresh ne pah gjerat qe s'te kane pelqyer ne te por qe je bere sikur s'i ke verejtur kur ke qene ne dashuri. Mos e lut aspak qe te ktheheni bashke dhe mos e lejo qe ai ta vereje se ti e do akoma, vetem behu indiferente perpara tij. Nese ai te veren ty qe vuan, do te ndjehet akoma me krenar... 
    Nese s'mund ta durosh qe te jesh shoke me te ne moment, atehere mundohu te largohesh prej tij, dil me shume me shoqeri dhe mundohu te njohtosh ndonje tjeter. Beri pyetje vetes, perse une te vuaj per te kur ai tani ben qejf? Kur atij as qe i shkoj une ne mendje, perse une e kam gjithnje perpara syshe? 
    Ti je dashuruar ne te meqe ti beson ne dashurine e cilter, por je dashuruar ne njeriun e gabuar. Do te vi dita kur do ta takosh ate qe do te beje te lumtur dhe pastaj do qeshesh me veten perse ke vuajtur aq shume per nje njeri qe s'ia vlen. Dhe pastaj bile do ta falemnderosh ate qe e beri kete, meqe ti kurre s'do kishe mundur. 
    Mos harro se ke plot njerez te tjere perreth (familje dhe shoqeri) qe te duan!!!

----------


## Leila

Nuk besoj ne merite. Qe kur u jepet dashuria tjetrit me kushtin qe ta meritoje, nje here?

----------


## KrejziiDurrsake

Andres, nje pyetje ka motra per ty...kur ai se meriton dashurine tende, pse duhet ti meritosh ti lotet per te?- Ne asnje menyre zemer...Nje cun qe te do nuk eshte ai qe te ben per te qare, po ai qe ti pushon lotet.....Mundohu ta harrosh, sepse dhe ai te ka harruar ty...mos kujto castet e bukura qe ke kaluar me ty, por kujto sa caste te ka merzitur e te ka lenduar, sepse dhe zemra varet nga truri...dmth kur mendon qe ai ska qene i denj per ty, gradualisht do te iki dashuria per te....Une kam qene ne te njejten pozit si ty, dhe e di shume mire si ndjehesh, por njohja me dike tjeter eshte sherimi kesaj plage...been there done that!!!!

----------


## FLORIRI

Une te them qaj...qaj sa me shume
Se te ben mire per mushkerite
gjithe ky tym dhe pluhur qe thithim 
qaj se te ben mire

Je ne metro ti?
Si mund te ndihmojne mendimet e disa njerezve qe nuk dine asgje nga jeta juaj private?

----------


## [xeni]

> Nuk besoj ne merite. Qe kur u jepet dashuria tjetrit me kushtin qe ta meritoje, nje here?


Taman e ke thon *leila*.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Me ndihmoni te harroj dike qe nuk e meriton dashurine time...


Pse nuk e meriton dashurine tende? Pse NUK te do? Shume mund te na duan, por ke duam ne?  :shkelje syri:  Ndryshim i madh.

E kuptoj qe je e lenduar por ai s'ka faj. E di qe s'eshte kjo ajo qe deshiron te degjosh, por po tregohem e sinqerte. Qendroji larg....sepse do lendohesh me shume.

----------


## Undefined

> Ai e di shume mire qe e dua dhe nuk reagon fare kerkon vetem te jemi shok dhe se une nuk mund te jem kurre dicka me teper sesa shoqja e tij.....
> Gjithsesi faleminderit per mbeshtetjen.


Vetem dashuria nuk imponohet....nese ti kerkon ta harrosh, ai ka qene i harruar me kohe, ti vetem ke nevoje per kohe ta kuptosh..pasi mendoj se ky eshte vetem nje fiksim (nese do ta quaja te tille) i yti, pasi nuk mund te duash dike nese nuk ta kthen me te njejten monedhe... duket paksa akward

----------


## bunny

> E di qe eshte koha sheruaei i te gjitha gjerave, por koha eshte kaq bosh dhe e rende ne kujtesen time sa une nuk po mund ta heq nga mendja ate person, edhe pse jam perpjekur me te gjitha forcat...
> Ndoshta nje dite kujtesa i kthen kujtimet ne pluhur dhe asgje nuk mund ta perceptojme ashtu sic e kemi jetuar dikur dhe gjithcka shohim eshte "dhimbje", por tani per tani koha nuk po mund te jete sheruesi im sepse e mendoj hde e shoh perdite ate person...
> Kam tre vjet qe e njoh...Ai e di shume mire qe e dua dhe nuk reagon fare kerkon vetem te jemi shok dhe se une nuk mund te jem kurre dicka me teper sesa shoqja e tij.....
> Gjithsesi faleminderit per mbeshtetjen.


Trego e duruar...pasi sado qe momentalisht mund te duket qe botes po i vjen fundi...ke per te pare drite ne fund te tunelit...vetem jepi kohe...  :i qetë:  
Te sugjeroj qe te jesh sa me shum e zene, mbaje mendjen te prekupuar sa me shum qe te mos mendosh aq shume per ate person. Bile mundoju qe te kalosh sa me pak kohe me ate...deri sa te pastrohen ato ndjenjat...Merru me ndonje hob tjeter (dmth gjera qe nuk i beni bashk) gjera te reja...Thojne qe te ndihmojne shum!

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mos harroni sepse nese vertet e dashuron at person , ska shonc dhe nuk na ndjenja me u lidh me tjeter mashkull/femer.

Ky eshte mendimi im sa per pyetjen sdi ca te them , sepse ende sme ka ndodh. :shkelje syri: 

Suksese 

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Koha dhe mundsisht mos e shofesh, mos i flasesh

----------


## Cobra1

Ne qoft se nuk ndien dicka per ju ,mundou te largoheni prej tij .
Largesia do tju  ndihmoj ,si  i  thon fjales u largove u harrove .

Ne jet nuk mund te shikosh vetem nje ender ,dhe ti qendrosh asaj fanatik endrrat nuk kan mbarim ,cdo nat dhe dit mund te shikosh endra, dhe mete bukura se epara .

Do  teju   kshilloja tja dhuronit  zemeren  atij  qe jua  fiton  dhe  as  dikuj  tjeter.

Gjeni krahet e prshtatshme qe te mund te preheni  e qet .

                    Gucci  faleminderit

----------

